# Webcam et amsn 0.96



## Vélane (8 Janvier 2007)

Kikou

Et vi, encore un sujet quasi identique, je sais :love: 

Bon, j'ai lu tout ce qui se rapportait aux pb de cam isight/amsn/routeur

Mais j'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; l'origine de mon soucis

Ma webcam marchait tr&#232;s bien sur msn, mais l&#224;, j'ai beau me voir, les autres ne voient plus d'images de moi (parrait qua ca s'ouvre quand meme)
Je vois les autres aussi ... et tout marchait bien avant :hein: 

Bref, la tache que je suis &#224; du toucher &#224; quelque chose, certainement > <

En tout cas, les preferences d'amsn me disent que je suis derriere un pare feu ...  

Ca saoule quand meme, vu que j'ai l'impression que tout est en place

Y'a t'il une ame charitable et patiente pour moi ici ?  :rose:


----------



## Apca (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je viens &#224; ton secours en tant que &#226;me charitable !   

Quel est t'a config ? Tu poss&#232;de mac Osx Tiger (10.4 ?) ? T'a connexion internet, c'est quoi ?  Il te met que t'es derri&#232;re un pare feu d&#232;s que tu ouvres t'a webcam ?


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2007)

V&#233;lane;4121369 a dit:
			
		

> Kikou
> Y'a t'il une ame charitable et patiente pour moi ici ?  :rose:



 Apca 
Y'a que lui de vrai 

Sinon, tu as donc:
aMSN, un routeur(quelle marque? une 'boite' de ton fournisseur Livebox, etc??), un Mac (avec MacOS&#8230; combien?)
Quelle est ta webcam? pas une isight puisque elle marchait sur MSN (donc en visio, donc sur PC). Elle se branche en USB&#8230; (normallement)
Tu arrives a te voir sur ton mac grace a quel logiciel? (MaCam? aMSN tout simplement?)


----------



## Vélane (9 Janvier 2007)

Cool, Apca doit etre un pro du sujet, vu que c'est déja lui qui a repondu aux sujets quasi identiques que j'ai lu  


Bref, bonsoir à tous , je reponds à l'interrogatoire ^^



Apca a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens à ton secours en tant que âme charitable !
> 
> Quel est t'a config ? Tu possède mac Osx Tiger (10.4 ?) ? T'a connexion internet, c'est quoi ?  Il te met que t'es derrière un pare feu dès que tu ouvres t'a webcam ?






Tucpasquic a dit:


> Apca
> Y'a que lui de vrai
> 
> Sinon, tu as donc:
> ...



j'ai un macbook pro (c'est indiqué sous ma signature  ) et utilise la cam integrée
Je suis chez  Free (united bande of gros blaireaux qui ont bloqué ma mule et donkey) > <
Je suis sous OSX 10.4.8 
Tout marchait il y a une semaine entre mon amsn et les videos conferences PC avec mon chéri au Japon :rose: 
Je me vois encore quand je lance la cam par le biais d'amsn 0.96
J'ai essayé de voir dans les preferences d'amsn, comme indiqué sur les autres discuss, mais c'est là qu'on me dit que je suis derriere une pare feu ou un routeur

Mais ... mauvaise nouvelle , on a beau m'expliquer 30 x ce qu'est un routeur : j'ai jamais compris   (ayeuuuuuu, patapéééééééé) :hein: 


Voilà : domo arigato gosai masu pour votre aide


----------



## Apca (9 Janvier 2007)

V&#233;lane;4121663 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ... mauvaise nouvelle , on a beau m'expliquer 30 x ce qu'est un routeur : j'ai jamais compris   (ayeuuuuuu, patap&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233 :hein:



Alors en language simple, un routeur c'est une genre de "boite"  Je crois que tu poss&#232;de celle-ci d'ailleur :






 Qui est reli&#233;e &#224; ton ordinateur Soit avec un cable ou Soit sans c&#226;ble (Ce dernier que l'on appelle "Wifi"). Et gr&#226;ce &#224; cette boite (  ) tu peux surfer sur internet ! :love: La Diff&#233;rence entre un modem et un routeur, c'est que le routeur te permet de surfer sur internet avec plusieurs ordinateur en m&#234;me temps, car le routeur sais partager internet pour plusieurs ordinateur contrairement au modem qui lui est &#224; utiliser avec un seul ordinateur. (Pour rester simple)  J'esp&#232;re t'avoir un peu &#233;clairer  

Ensuite, 

Pourrais tu me dire sur le "pare-feu" qui est int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; osx est activer ? 
Pour cela, ouvre les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me en bas dans le "dock" ensuite clique dans "partage" puis dans la rubrique coupe feu. Il fait soit inscrit "Coupe-feu activer" ou "Coupe-feu d&#233;sactiver"   

:bebe: :rateau:


----------



## moulbeat (9 Janvier 2007)

Salut!
Pareil pour moi, tout marchait bien entre amsn et la webcam, et depuis quelques temps les interlocuteurs ne me voient plus... J'ai pas trouvé d'update amsn au-delà de 0.96, suis ss macos 10.4.6.
Enfin voilà, désolée Vélane, ça t'aide pas beaucoup tout ça, j'ai besoin d'aide aussi!


----------



## Apca (9 Janvier 2007)

moulbeat a dit:


> Salut!
> Pareil pour moi, tout marchait bien entre amsn et la webcam, et depuis quelques temps les interlocuteurs ne me voient plus... J'ai pas trouv&#233; d'update amsn au-del&#224; de 0.96, suis ss macos 10.4.6.
> Enfin voil&#224;, d&#233;sol&#233;e V&#233;lane, &#231;a t'aide pas beaucoup tout &#231;a, j'ai besoin d'aide aussi!



Salut et bienvenu &#224; toi  

La derni&#232;re mise &#224; jours est bien la 0.96 qui se trouve d'ailleur ici. 

Ce que je te conseille "moulbeat" &#233;tant donner que tu as les m&#234;me probl&#232;mes, est de suivre les conseilles que je donnerai &#224; "V&#233;lane". Si ton probl&#232;me n'est pas r&#233;solu, n'h&#233;site pas de reposter. Je dit &#231;a pour une question de clart&#233;e du topic !


----------



## moulbeat (9 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Salut et bienvenu à toi
> 
> La dernière mise à jours est bien la 0.96 qui se trouve d'ailleur ici.
> 
> Ce que je te conseille "moulbeat" étant donner que tu as les même problèmes, est de suivre les conseilles que je donnerai à "Vélane". Si ton problème n'est pas résolu, n'hésite pas de reposter. Je dit ça pour une question de clartée du topic !



Salut Apca, et merci  
je revenais voir justement s'il y avait du nouveau. Au fait, de mon côté le coupe-feu est désactivé...
À plus tard, encore merci


----------



## Vélane (11 Janvier 2007)

Roooo , merchi Apca , j'ai enfin compris ^^  :bebe: 



Apca a dit:


> Pourrais tu me dire sur le "pare-feu" qui est int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; osx est activer ?
> Pour cela, ouvre les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me en bas dans le "dock" ensuite clique dans "partage" puis dans la rubrique coupe feu. Il fait soit inscrit "Coupe-feu activer" ou "Coupe-feu d&#233;sactiver"
> 
> :bebe: :rateau:



Coupe feu d&#233;sactiv&#233;  !

Et ?  

Ps : Moulbeat, autant faire d'une pierre deux coups ^^


----------



## Apca (11 Janvier 2007)

V&#233;lane;4125195 a dit:
			
		

> Roooo , merchi Apca , j'ai enfin compris ^^  :bebe:
> 
> Coupe feu d&#233;sactiv&#233;  !
> 
> ...



Alors, Si ton coupe feu est d&#233;sactiv&#233;, comme tu dit, c'est que le probl&#232;me ne viens pas de ton mac !  

Si par contre tou coupe feu &#233;tait activ&#233;, il aurais fallu ouvrir les port. Mais le cas ne se pr&#233;sente pas, donc passons !  

Le probl&#232;me provient de ton routeur  

Quel est le mod&#232;le de ton routeur ? Une freebox comme l'image que j'ai mise plus haut ? :mouais:


----------



## Vélane (11 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Alors, Si ton coupe feu est désactivé, comme tu dit, c'est que le problème ne viens pas de ton mac !
> 
> Si par contre tou coupe feu était activé, il aurais fallu ouvrir les port. Mais le cas ne se présente pas, donc passons !
> 
> ...




Lol, tu fais bien de preciser avec la photo  

Vi vi , meme modele (meme couleur  )


----------



## Apca (12 Janvier 2007)

Oki !  

Ce qui faudrait arriver à faire, c'est ouvrir les ports de t'a freebox. 
Pour cela, ouvre une page safari. Et dans la page d'adresse, inscrit ceci : http://fbxcfg.free.fr/

Une page devrais s'ouvrir. Dis moi si cela fonctionne déjà à ce niveau là !


----------



## Vélane (12 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Oki !
> 
> Ce qui faudrait arriver &#224; faire, c'est ouvrir les ports de t'a freebox.
> Pour cela, ouvre une page safari. Et dans la page d'adresse, inscrit ceci : http://fbxcfg.free.fr/
> ...



Lol ^^

Si je clique sur le lien, une page blanche s'ouvre ...

Sinon, voici les options coch&#233;es et ce que je vois > <


----------



## moulbeat (12 Janvier 2007)

Salut, je reviens à la charge!

Ben oui, ça marche toujours pas...

Coupe-feu désactivé dans partage, j'ai entré les codes 6800-7000 etc. dans "nouveau", je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Aucun message d'erreur, juste "la conversation webcam avec machin a été refusé".

Le truc qui me perturbe c'est que tout allait bien y'a quelques mois, j'ai rien changé et ça ne marche plus. Ni la webcam, ni les téléchargements de mp3. Et il reconnait très bien ma "Pico iMage webcam".

Merci encore...


----------



## Apca (12 Janvier 2007)

Alors, pour répondre à vélane, t'es réglages sont bon ! Faut rien changer !  

Et pareil pour moulbeat, si le pare feu de osx est désactiver, c'est que le problème vient d'ailleur et donc du routeur !  

Maintenant, faudrais trouver comment parvenir à y rentrer.... :hein:


----------



## Apca (12 Janvier 2007)

Alors, pour répondre à vélane, t'es réglages sont bon ! Faut rien changer !  

Et pareil pour moulbeat, si le pare feu de osx est désactiver, c'est que le problème vient d'ailleur et donc du routeur !  

Maintenant, faudrais trouver comment parvenir à y rentrer.... :hein:


----------



## moulbeat (12 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Alors, pour répondre à vélane, t'es réglages sont bon ! Faut rien changer !
> 
> Et pareil pour moulbeat, si le pare feu de osx est désactiver, c'est que le problème vient d'ailleur et donc du routeur !
> 
> Maintenant, faudrais trouver comment parvenir à y rentrer.... :hein:




Mais... J'ai pas de routeur... Enfin... Si ce que j'appelle un routeur est un routeur :rose: .

Alors voilà :
j'ai une télé2box connectée à mon iBook par ethernet. Je voulais m'acheter un routeur (pour moi c'est un truc à brancher sur mon modem tele2box et qui me permettra d'avoir la connection sans fil) mais il se trouve que depuis quelques temps je capte une borne non sécurisée (Lashen) et ça marche très bien, alors...

Mais que je sois sur ma Box par ethernet ou en AirPort avec Lashen, ma webcam et les téléchargements mp3 marchent plus...

Évidemment, il est possible que j'ai fait une connerie, vu le FreeStyle de mes installations... Hum...


----------



## S.mart (16 Janvier 2007)

ici c'est pareil... probleme avec la webcam isight sur imac intel corduo mac os X.4.8 avec la freebox, (j'ai internet depuis trois jour). ça marchai bien il y a deux jour et puis plus d'image sur grabber, ni pour moi ni pour personne. j'ai pas activé mon parfeu et j'arrive pas à voir ce que j'ai changé depuis dans mes connexion qui pourrait influer... (utiliser la mule ou tomato torrent n'a rien a voir avec ça ?)

si quelqu'un peu m'aider...?

PS: photobooth ou toute application qui utilise la webcam isight marchent tres bien...


----------



## Apca (16 Janvier 2007)

Bizarre . . . .

Tu as bien la dernière version de Amsn ? :mouais:


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Bizarre . . . .



:mouais:
Tu as un probleme Apca? :rateau:
Passe sur Adium/Skype


----------



## Apca (17 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :mouais:
> Tu as un probleme Apca? :rateau:
> Passe sur Adium/Skype



Oui, car en belgique en a pas des freebox et tous ces machins ! :rateau: :sleep: 

Donc je ne saurais pas inventer comment y accéder alors que j'en ai même jamais vu ! :bebe:


----------



## S.mart (17 Janvier 2007)

en ce qui me concerne j'ai desinstalé et réinstalé amsn 0.96.
ça ne marche toujour pas (la webcam biensur).
autre chose, quand je vai pour changer mon avatar, je demande webcam shot, je ne voi rien, je prend une photo (snapshot) qd meme, et la photo apparait.

est-ce que quelqu'un voit ce qui pourrait poser probleme? un autre logiciel? ou la free box? 
ça avait pourtant marché le premier jour...


merci à vous.


----------



## Apca (17 Janvier 2007)

Et quand tu vas dans "changer les paramètres video" ? La isight est-elle bien sélectionnée ?


----------



## S.mart (18 Janvier 2007)

je me suis rappelé qu'une foi j'avai eu des problemes avec les videos sur internet et quelqu'un avait dit d'ouvrir garageband jouer qq chose et quitter. succes immediat. hier j'ai fai ça, avec imovie aussi. Je sais pas si c'est grace à ça mais ma webcam remarche... j'ai aussi desactivé et reactivé java? 

Je suis désolé de pas pouvoir donner d'infos tres interressantes, mais je suis content, tout marche.

merci à vous.


----------



## Apca (18 Janvier 2007)

Concernant garage band, cela m'avais d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;gler un probl&#232;me aussi 

Mais bon c'est toujours bon &#224; savoir t'es infos. Content que cela remarche pour toi !


----------



## bonesbreaker (23 Janvier 2007)

j'ai le meme probleme à la difference prés que chez moi ça fonctionné bien pendant une heure ou deux et aprés plus moyen!!!Ma cam est un communicate stx de logitech.j'ai tout essayé!!!et depuis l'ouverture des ports je n'ai plus le message "vous etes derriere un pare feu"donc c'est nickel de ce coté.


----------



## babouba (3 Février 2007)

J'ai moi aussi ce probleme ac ma webcam sur mon macbook... Sur amns je vois tjs les video des autres mais eu ne me voit jamais sauf un de mes contacts.. je ne comprend pas pourquoi lui me voit et pas les autres??? ET ca me dit aussi que je suis derière un par feu ou un routeur...


----------



## Apca (3 Février 2007)

Fais une recherche sur le forum concernant le message qui dit que tu es derrière un pare-feu,... ! 

Car on en à déjà souvent parlé.


----------



## babouba (3 Février 2007)

oui j'ai vu mais vs avez pas donner de solutions, je voulais savoir si ca avait avancé...


----------



## snaky (3 Février 2007)

chez moi sa marche 1 fois sur 10 aMSN


----------



## Vélane (8 Février 2007)

On fait comme moi ... on abandonne, on remercie ceux qui ont essayé d'aider et on passe sur Skype    

Signé: Une utilisatrice exasperee > <

:hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Apca (8 Février 2007)

Explique le problème, on sais jamais !


----------



## Vélane (9 Février 2007)

Mon probl&#232;me : le routeur / pare feu > < (comme dit ci dessus)

Ai rien pig&#233; dans les convers' traitant du sujet ... et je craque  

ps : Merci &#224; toi Apca de faire preuve d'une patiente dont je suis depourvue &#224; l'heure actuelle


----------



## Vélane (16 Février 2007)

Hééééééééé, je pense avoir trouvé l'origine du soucis

En voulant ouvrir msn sur le PC d'un copain, il me dit " ca marche plus à cause de Norton ... et ca mets que je suis derriere un pare-feu / routeur > <)

Bizarre ... quand j'y pense , mon pb de cam correspond au moment ou j'ai installé Norton sur mon Mac :mouais: 

Bref, comment on le desinstalle ? (pour ce qu'il sert ...)

Merci à vous


----------



## Apca (17 Février 2007)

Une petite recherche sur le forum !  

En inscrivant par exemple "désinstaller norton"


----------



## Vélane (17 Février 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Une petite recherche sur le forum !
> 
> En inscrivant par exemple "désinstaller norton"



Je l'ai fait ... evidemment ^^

Mais le conseil de base me semble louche 
A savoir : pomme F et virer ce qui est en rapport (plist)

Bref, je l'ai fait, mais j'm pas cette methode ...:mouais:


----------



## Apca (17 Février 2007)

Sur ton cd de norton, n'y aurait-il pas un désinstallateur ?


----------



## yocouto (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

même problème:

G5 2x2
macosx .4.8

amsn 0.96
webcam logitech communicate stx plus

on me dit que je suis derrière un parefeu ou un routeur

coupe feu désactivé dans partage

neufbox 3D

macam: je me vois bien avec

skype ne voit pas ma webcam

j'ai relu plusieur fois les conversation pour etre sur de ne pas obstruer le dialogue,
mais trouvé de solution!

Je viens d'essayer d'aller voir chez neuf comment rentrer dans la box, pffffff!

voilà donc,
au secour aussi.


----------



## Apca (17 Février 2007)

Possède tu la dernière version de skype ? 
Avec Amsn, as-tu réussi à faire fonctionner la webcam ? En allant dans les réglages de celle ci par exemple ?


----------



## Vélane (17 Février 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Sur ton cd de norton, n'y aurait-il pas un désinstallateur ?




Nan, c'est un pote dans le sud qui m'a installé cette daube sur mon ordi (avec SON CD > <)

Bref, c'est desinstallé
Faut voir si la cam' remarche sur msn now
Merci ^^

Yocouto : as tu installé norton  ?

EDIT : Ca a rien changé ... je suis tjrs derriere ce fichu pare feu 

Bref, j'ai trouvé la soluce en anglais  .... il me faudra des plombes pour le lire, mais je le ferais na !

http://amsn.sourceforge.net/devwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN#firewalled


----------



## yocouto (17 Février 2007)

pas norton
et pour skype 2.5.0.85
cela me semble etre la dernière.
pour les deux j'ai été voir dans les préférence et réglaga de la webcam.
dans skype y me dit qu'il n'y a aucune wecam connectée,
dans amsn: parefeu ou routeur comme pour les autres.

au passage,
quand je vais voir dans mon matériel ( a propos de ce mac ),
il m'indique tout ce que j'ai de branché en usb sur le clavier mais pas le reste  comme le scanner (qui marche bien )

bon bah mistère.


----------



## yocouto (17 Février 2007)

ben voilà, par l'intervention du destin surement,
non ma webcam ne marche toujours pas avec amsn,
mais,
par contre amsn ne me dit plus que j'ai un parefeu ou un problème de routeur,
c'est peutetre déjà un grand pas.
il me dit:
l'extension webcamsn est chargée
au passage,
comment faites vous des capture de ces fenetre pour nous en faire partagée.


----------



## yocouto (17 Février 2007)

ha oui,
il me dit:
apple error code -9405
et dans le FAQ y renvoie sur macam et on tourne en rond....


----------



## Apca (18 Février 2007)

Quands Amsn te dit erreur -9405, c'est que la webcam n'est pas reconnue. Donc faudra voir c&#244;ter macam....


----------



## Apca (18 Février 2007)

Vélane a dit:


> Bref, j'ai trouvé la soluce en anglais  .... il me faudra des plombes pour le lire, mais je le ferais na !
> 
> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/devwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN#firewalled



Tiens, voilà le exactement le même, mais en français. 

Par ici.


----------



## yocouto (18 Février 2007)

Macam reconnais ma webcam,
je m'y vois très bien.


----------



## Apca (18 Février 2007)

yocouto a dit:


> Macam reconnais ma webcam,
> je m'y vois très bien.





Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que amsn ne la reconnait pas. 

As-tu lors de l'installation de "Macam" glisser un fichier dans t'a bibliothèque sur ton disque dur ? 
Si tu ne l'a pas fait, c'est peut-être pour ça que cela ne vas pas !  

Dis moi quoi.


----------



## yocouto (18 Février 2007)

Bravo,
j'avais été un peu trop hatif à l'installation
donc amsn à reconnu la webcam et j'ai pu aller dans les réglages.
hourra me dije
du coup je tente une conversation avec,
et là quedalle.
je retourne pour voir dans les préférences et:

tatiiiin

"vous etes derriere un pare feu ou un routeur"

on troune en rond encore une fois.

(au fait skype la reconnais aussi)


donc mon coupe feu est désactivé et j'ai une neuf box, et là on refait un grand pas en arrière.

en tout cas encore bravo apca et merci.
par contre
on peut donc continuer les recherche il y a encore autant de brouillard


----------



## yocouto (18 Février 2007)

j'ai suivi les instruction dans sondforge:

Dans le Status Log (s'ouvre avec la combinaison CTRL+S lorsque vous êtes sur la fenêtre principale d'aMSN, celle avec la liste des contacts) tapez : 
::abook::getDemographicField conntype

on m'a répondu que c'était fait réglé et sauvegardé donc j'attend une prochaine connexion pour vérifier.


----------



## Apca (18 Février 2007)

Ok, tiens moi au courant !


----------



## yocouto (18 Février 2007)

Bon bah,
 je commence à me prendre pour un méga programmatteur informatique.
Puis non en fait.
finalement donc,
toujours le problème de routeur.
comme indiqué dans sourceforge, je vais dans mon routeur.
le problème c'est qu'entre ce qui est expliqué par source forge et l'interface du routeur et bien je n'arrive pas a faire un lien évident pour intervenir.
je viens de tenter de joindre une image de la fenetre neuf,
je ne sais pas si cela a marché.
comment vous insérez des images dans vos texte?
donc,
sur source forge il montre que l'on peut entrer des caractéristiques d'ouverture de ports pour une application (amsn dans notre cas) et neuf ne me propose pas de selectionner ou de taper le nom d'une application.


----------



## Apca (19 Février 2007)

Il n'est pas nécessaire de tapper dans une case que c'est pour "Amsn". 
Mais déjà réussir à ouvrir les port nécessaires. 

Donc il faut ouvrir les port 6800 à 7000. TCP et UDP  (Donc tu coche la case "all")

Ca devrais aller !


----------



## tequiléa (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour!
j'ai le meme porbleme que dit precedemment! quand je veux lancer une conversation ac la webcam ac un ami qui a un pc, j'arrive a le voir lui mais il ne me voit pas... J'ai suivi totues les instructions que vous dites mais je n'arrive pas à acceder a mon routeur. 
  C'est un linksys WAG54G mais lorsque je tape ds safary le liens pour y acceder "192.168.1.1", il me marque "safary ne peut ouvrir la page suivante car le serveur ne repond pas". NOus avons essayer ac un mac connecté par cle usb et un autre par airport. Aucun des deux ne marche!
J'aimerais vraiment faire marcher la webcam et toutes les autres possibiltes (Ichat, mercury) ne marchent pas non plus.
     Je ne sais pas si j'ai ete assez precise, je n'ai que les bases informatique et espere trouver une reponse grace  vous.
      Merci a l'avance


----------



## Apca (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenu t&#233;quil&#233;a 

C'est &#233;tonnant ce que tu dit, car avant je poss&#233;dais le m&#234;me routeur, et pour y acc&#233;der, c'&#233;tait bien 192.168.1.1 si je me rappel bien  
Le coupe feux de ton mac est d&#233;sactiver ?


----------



## tequiléa (20 Février 2007)

Euh... ca depend... c quoi un coupe feu? quand je vais ds preference, partage, je vois coupe fue desactivé... c ca un coupe feu?  
en tout cas avie que tu ais repondu si vite et merci pour le bienvenue... j'espere trouver une reponse merci bcp


----------



## Apca (20 Février 2007)

tequiléa a dit:


> Euh... ca depend... c quoi un coupe feu? quand je vais ds preference, partage, je vois coupe fue desactivé... c ca un coupe feu?
> en tout cas avie que tu ais repondu si vite et merci pour le bienvenue... j'espere trouver une reponse merci bcp



Oui c'est bien ça le coupe feu !   

Donc le problème vient déjà pas de là, mais du routeur ! De mon côter le problème étais régler quands j'ai ouvert les port sur ce routeur. Car il les bloquaient ! :rose: 

Au faite quelle est t'a configuration ? Quel webcam tu possède ? Es-tu sous mac osx Tiger ?


----------



## tequiléa (20 Février 2007)

alors... pour la webcam j'ai une isight (enfin je crois), j'ai le dashboard dc je crois que c bien un Tiger et après pour la configuration je sais pas trop ce que tu veux dire...
j'espere que j'ai bien repondu a tes questions...


----------



## Apca (20 Février 2007)

Ok. Si tu as dashboard, c'est que tu a Mac Osx Tiger.  

Quands tu essayes de tapper 192.168.1.1 tu le fais via safari comme tu le dit...

Poss&#232;de tu le navigateur Firefox ?  Afin de voir si le probl&#232;me persite.


----------



## tequiléa (20 Février 2007)

Oui j'ai bien firefox et j'ai essayé aussi... 
ca marche tjr pas:'(!!!
j'en ai marre! je comprends pas pourquoi ca marche pas:''( 
merci de t'occuper de mon probleme


----------



## Apca (20 Février 2007)

Ton mac est connecté à ton routeur sans fil ? Ou via un cable ?


----------



## tequiléa (20 Février 2007)

Sans fil..! j'ai essayé ac l'ibook qui marche ac l'airport et ac un gros mac (une tour) par clé usb... ni l'un ni l'autre ne marche


----------



## Apca (20 Février 2007)

Tu n'aurais pas sous la main un cable "Ethernet" ? 
Je pense que cela devrais aller alors. En g&#233;n&#233;rale, c'est livr&#233; dans la boite avec le routeur ! Le mien &#233;tais bleu si je me souviens bien ! 

Je pense que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;solus le probl&#232;me en fesant &#231;a avec un cable !


----------



## tequiléa (20 Février 2007)

J'ai deux cables Ethernet mais ni l'un ni l'autre ne marche, quand je les branche sur l'ibook, l'ordinateur ne les reconnait pas. Dans diagnostique resau, il marque qu'il n'y a pas d'ethernet...
je ne sais pas comment faire... tu as une idee?


----------



## Apca (20 Février 2007)

Ben normalement, Tu désactive airport. 

Et tu relie ton routeur à ton mac avec le cable ethernet. Cela devrais aller !


----------



## tequiléa (20 Février 2007)

Quand je fais ca, j'ai un des cables qui n'est pas du tout reconnu. L'autre quand je vais ds diagnostique resau, etat du reseau ethernet cliniote, un coup echec, un coup vert. Est-ce que ca vient du cable? vu que les deux ne marche je me pose des questions quand... il faut que j'aille emprunter un cable a des voisins?


----------



## Apca (20 Février 2007)

Arf ! C'est mauvais signe &#231;a ! 

Je poss&#233;dais ce routeur aussi avant, comme je l'ai dit ! Et j'ai eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que toi ! C'est &#224; dire Que ca clignote vert, puis rouge,....

R&#233;sultat => Les ports Ethernet &#224; l'arri&#232;re du routeur avais griller !  Je sais pas comment, mais c'est pour cel&#224; qu'il y a un genre de faux contact comme &#231;a ! 

J'avais effectuer une recherche sur internet, et j'ai remarquer que d'autres utilisateurs avaient eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ! 

Et maintenant, je vois que chez toi tu as la m&#234;me chose. 

Tous fonctionne en wifi, mais pas en Ethernet ! 

Moi personnellement, j'avais achet&#233;e un autre routeur, car en plus chez moi, j'avais des probl&#232;mes avec le Wiff !  

Mais bon, cel&#224; dit, j'arrivais quands a changer les pr&#233;f&#233;rence du routeur via le Wifi ! C'est bizarre que chez toi cela ne vas pas ! 

A tu essay&#233; une fois de red&#233;marrer ton routeur? Il y a un bouton &#224; l'arri&#232;re de celui ci si je me souviens bien.  :mouais:


----------



## tequiléa (20 Février 2007)

Dsl pour l'absence! oui j'ai deja redemarrer le routeur plusieurs fois. Aucune difference... Je ne comprends pas pk ca ne marche pas! Au secours!!!!!!


----------



## Apca (21 Février 2007)

N'y a t-il pas non plus un tous petit  bouton reset derrière celui ci ?  
Sinon, essaie cette solution aussi... 


Le problème qui a, c'est que je suis pratiquement sur que tes ports ethernet ne vont plus sur ton routeur.... Et donc c'est pas possible débloquer les ports via ethernet... 

Aurais tu un pc sous la main qui serais connecter à ton routeur en Wifi ?


----------



## tequiléa (21 Février 2007)

Je ne suis pas chez moi pour un moment je ne peux pas faire ce que tu me dis maintenant mais des que je rentre j'essayerais. merci pour ton aide.
je te tiens au courant


----------



## Apca (21 Février 2007)

Oui, si tu saurais essayer cette solution avec le pc 

Sinon, je vois pas vraiment comment faire. 

- Le redémarrage du routeur ne vas pas.
- Via ethernet ca vas pas.
- Via mac en wifi ca vas pas.


----------



## tequiléa (21 Février 2007)

Oui mais non en fait j'ai oublié de dire que j'avais aucun pc sur place j'ai aucun acces ac un pc! Tous mes amis ayant des pc ce ne sont pas des portables... aie aie aie je vais jamais m'en sortir:'( 
merci pour tout quand mm je chercherais la solution a mon retour!


----------



## Apca (21 Février 2007)

Ou un mac qui démarre sous windows !


----------



## Lepeer (23 Février 2007)

Moi je ne comprends rien... aMsn me dit "routeur" bla bla, alors que en BootCamp, &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien avec MSN... Pas les m&#234;mes ports?
Ceci dit maintenant que Parallels reconna&#238;t l'iSight, c'est moins crucial!


----------



## yocouto (26 Février 2007)

salut salut,
bon, j'ai eu un break de vacances pour 1 semaine,
ça fait pas de mal.
maintenant,
je suis à la recherche de mon IP LAN que l'on me demande pour ouvrir les ports de mon routeur neuf box.
j'ai chercher à droite à guauche en pensant toucher au but à plusieur reprises
et non, pas trouvé.
ce devrait-etre en plus la dernière étape avant de pouvoir enfin utiliser ma webcam.

voilà,
APCA, pour la dernière fois j'espére:

 au secour!


----------



## Apca (26 Février 2007)

Tu veux dire dans la case "adresse ip lan" ?


----------



## yocouto (26 Février 2007)

oui cé ça


----------



## Apca (26 Février 2007)

Tu ouvres "pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me". Et tu vas dans la rubrique "partage".

Apr&#232;s, dans la rubrique partage, vers le bas. Il fait inscrit :"D'autres utilisateurs peuvent acc&#233;der &#224; votre ordinateur via" . . . . . . . . . .  Puis tu as des chiffres inscrit. 

Donc tu dois &#233;crire ces chiffres l&#224; dans la case de ton routeur ! C'est &#224; dire "adresse ip lan"  

Exemple : 192.168.1.5


----------



## yocouto (26 Février 2007)

je suis désolé, mais je ne reconnais pas ce que tu me décrit là !


----------



## yocouto (26 Février 2007)

je t'envoie l'image de ce que je vois en ouvrant préférence partage dans la rubrique internet.


----------



## yocouto (26 Février 2007)

ouaiiiis,

ça y'est, j'ai réussi à ouvrir (normalement) les ports de 6800 à 7000.
j'ai bien vu que amsn utilisai le port 6891.

j'ai bien trouvé mon IP LAN, mais pas là où tu me disais,
il était dans préférence système et réseaux au lieu de partage.
que de joie,

momentanée cependant....
et oui,
:hein:
malgré tout cela,

dans les préférences de amsn pour la webcam il me dit toujours que je suis derrière un parefeu ou un routeur.
:affraid:
c'est bien la peine de se donner tant de mal.
verra-t-on le bout du tunnel dans cette affaire?
vivement le prochain épisode Mr APCA.
:mouais:
on devrais faire une série tellement il y a de rebondissement
:modo:
bon bah heu je vais continuer mes investigations,
et surtout par le plus grand des hasards,
je vais essayer de communiquer en vidéo avec amsn...

et peut-etre que la lumière sera là
:hosto:


----------



## Apca (27 Février 2007)

yocouto a dit:


> je t'envoie l'image de ce que je vois en ouvrant pr&#233;f&#233;rence partage dans la rubrique internet.



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=13584&d=1172519124

Tu n'as pas cliquer au bon endroit !  :rateau: 

Sur cette image, il faut que tu clique sur "Service"

Et la tu verra ton adresse !


----------



## yocouto (27 Février 2007)

il y a confusion,
 normalement je l'ai trouvé mon ip lan,
puisque dans mon routeur il la accepté (sinon avant il me disait pas bon)
je ne vois pas pourquoi tu me renvoie dans préférence partage.
que dois-je faire là dedans ?


----------



## yocouto (27 Février 2007)

oublié la piece jointe


----------



## yocouto (27 Février 2007)

je viens de retourner voir dans amsn
et je suis toujours derriere un pare feu ou un routeur
ppfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff..........................................


----------



## Apca (27 Février 2007)

yocouto a dit:


> il y a confusion,
> normalement je l'ai trouv&#233; mon ip lan,
> puisque dans mon routeur il la accept&#233; (sinon avant il me disait pas bon)
> je ne vois pas pourquoi tu me renvoie dans pr&#233;f&#233;rence partage.
> que dois-je faire l&#224; dedans ?



Pour &#234;tre sur que tu rentre bien la bonne adresse IP !  



Dans la derni&#232;re pi&#232;ce jointe que tu viens de me mettre, tu es bien dans la case "service". 
Ok maintenant. 
Maintenant coche la case case "partage de fichier mac" apr&#232;s quelque petite seconde une adresse ip vas appara&#238;tre un peu plus bas. 
Et c'est cette adresse l&#224; que tu dois inscrire dans ton routeur !!


----------



## yocouto (27 Février 2007)

effectivement, je m'étais gouré de numéro,
et je crois que ça marche,
je redonnerais des nouvelles quand je serais sûr.


----------



## yocouto (27 Février 2007)

cé bon,
victoire
ça marche

:style::style::style::style::style::style::style::style::style::style::style::style::style:

en espérant que cela dure !

merci pour tout
on ne dira jamais assez que les belges sont sympa tout de même.

je vais pouvoir me retirer de cette discussion

merci encore pour tout


----------



## Apca (27 Février 2007)

Héhé merci du compliment ! 

N'hésite pas à revenir si tu as un problème !


----------



## pierretafani (9 Mars 2007)

bonsoir voila j'ai le mm probleme que vs tts j'ai bien suivi mias juste une petite question : quand je suis sur mes options de routeur chez free j'ai 2 chose : " redirection de ports" et en dessous : " redirections de plages de port " dans le quel je doit ecrire ??
merci d'avance


----------



## pierretafani (9 Mars 2007)

voila un ptit screnn. dites moi quoi faire !!!!!


----------



## Apca (9 Mars 2007)

Je dirais "Redirection de plage des ports"

Les données à inscrire, je suppose que tu les connais


----------



## pierretafani (9 Mars 2007)

dsj de te déranger mais je vais poser plusieurs question: 
1 dois-je activer le : " dhcp " ?
2 dans la case "début" je dois mettre le port de la isight ? et dans la case "fin" que dois-je mettre?
3 un dans protocole je doit mettre : "udp" ou "tcp"
4 dans les configuration réseaux il me donne mon adresse IP et celle du routeur la quelle dois-je taper?

MERCI


----------



## Apca (9 Mars 2007)

Dans la case Début il faut mettre => 6800
Dans la case Fin => 7000
Il faut activer TCP & UDP ! 
L'adresse IP, il faut inscrire celle qui se trouve dans tes "préférences système/Partage/Service"


----------



## pierretafani (10 Mars 2007)

c'est bon !!! ca marche grand merci a toi !!! et aussi a ton avis quel est le meilleur choix pour la meilleur qualitée d'image en sachant que je suis en total dégrouper donc une trés bonne bande passante ?


----------



## Apca (10 Mars 2007)

Content pour toi que cela marche ! :king: 
Moi perso, je laisse la qualitée par défaut ! 
Sinon, le codec H264 doit être très bon !   

Faut essayer !


----------



## Mad skull (8 Mai 2007)

Apca, tu vas peut-être me trouver un peu chiant, mais... voilà.
Je viens d'acheter une camera ZicPlay TalkCam Messenger Pro ( voilà voilà )
Je me vois très bien =)
Mais par contre, au moment d'essayer aMSN ça me fait ça : 
Clique !!
Alors je sais plus comment m'en sortir..; Je fais quoi??


----------



## Apca (9 Mai 2007)

Bienvenu &#224; toi  

As-tu install&#233; le driver macam ?


----------



## Mad skull (10 Mai 2007)

Merci de repondre =)
Euh, non, je ne l'ai pas install&#233;. Enfin, je vas me le telecharger tout de suite, et je donne des nouvelles .

Edit:  Ay&#233; je l'ai !! Mais je sais pas comment m'en servir... D&#233;sol&#233; :$


----------



## Apca (10 Mai 2007)

Effectue une recherche sur le forum. Tu devrais trouver des sujets qui en parlent !


----------



## Mad skull (11 Mai 2007)

Mais-euh non... Macam ne marche pas. Il me dit " connected to " et pourtant, impossible d'apuyer sur Play .


----------



## Apca (11 Mai 2007)

Sinon, fait une recherche sur le forum en mettant "ZicPlay TalkCam Messenger Pro" pour voir si ton problème n'a pas déjà été abordé !


----------



## ichabod (18 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Alors je suis les autres et je viens avec mon "petit"
 problème aMSN et webcam...

Tout d'abords, j'ai un macbook relié en wifi à une borne wifi qui elle-même est branché sur mon routeur. c'est pas les airport de apple, à la maison j'utilise un pc en station relié en ethernet  sur le routeur, un pc portable en wifi et le macbook en wifi. Et j'utilise la cam intégré de mon mac.

J'habite en Suisse, et j'utilise le FAI Bluewin. j'ai en tout donc 3 firewall d'actif, soit le routeur, celui de la borne wifi et celui du mac intégré (oui, on est jamais trop prudent  ). Et comme on peut s'en douter, la visioconférence ne marche pas avec aMSN, il me dit que je suis sous un pare-feu. :hein:

J'ai donc procédé ainsi : tout d'abord, ouvert les ports 6800-6900 sur les 2 firewalls (routeur et intégré, pas fait sur la borne wifi, j'y reviendrai), et rien ne marchait. ensuite, j'ai désactivé le firewall intégré et celui de la borne, et là, toujours rien 

Du coup, j'ai un peu cherché dans tout les côtés et je vois que je ne peux pas définir l'hôte dans le firewall du routeur, et l'adresse ip qu'il donne est celui de la borne wifi, pas du macbook. le problème viendrait-il de là ? Mais bon, ça m'étonnerait quand même puisque j'ai l'autorisation de l'utiliser, je ne pourrais pas vous écrire sinon...

Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur....

icha


----------

